# non à philippe Sollers !



## samoussa (6 Janvier 2006)

J'en peux plus de voir Philippe Sollers à la télé. Moi la télé je la regarde jamais, je l'allume 3 fois par semaine et à chaque fois je le vois. Il me file le bourdon P.S  Il sort un bouquin ou quoi? 
Je pense tres sincerement lancer un grand mouvement populaire de banissement de P.S des tubes cathodiques.


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

TF1
19H00
Aucune chance de croiser PS.


----------



## reineman (6 Janvier 2006)

j'crois qu'il a le meme manufacteur de moumoute que guy bedos.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Y'a tellement de ce genre de désagréments qu'il vaut mieux balancer complètement la tv...


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Y'a tellement de ce genre de désagréments qu'il vaut mieux balancer complètement la tv...



Pas très pratique pour faire fonctionner la console ou le lecteur de DVD...


----------



## reineman (6 Janvier 2006)

sinon, pour rester dans la meme veine, vendredi prochain, j'organise une manif contre la pluie!...
venez nombreux!.


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Il sort un bouquin ou quoi?



Plusieurs, je crois


----------



## reineman (6 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Plusieurs, je crois



il a surtout ses entrées dans le monde de l'edition et des médias et un réseau tres influent...sinon, ses bouquin, c'est pas la révolution. Beaucoup de bruit pour rien....


----------



## quetzalk (6 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Y'a tellement de ce genre de désagréments qu'il vaut mieux balancer complètement la tv...



Fait, et sans regrets, depuis 1997  
Je conseille - en plus ça laisse plus de temps pour zoner sur les forums.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Le plus grave avec les intellectuels médiatiques, c'est qu'il n'y a personne de potable pour leur répondre (cf les dernières polémiques sur un écrivain à succès ou un philosophe s'exrimant sur l'actualité)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> il a surtout ses entrées dans le monde de l'edition et des médias et un réseau tres influent...sinon, ses bouquin, c'est pas la révolution. Beaucoup de bruit pour rien....



J'adore cette idée, qui semble d'ailleurs très répandue, selon laquelle la plupart des gens connus n'ont aucune raison valable de l'être...


----------



## quetzalk (6 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Le plus grave avec les intellectuels médiatiques, c'est qu'il n'y a personne de potable pour leur répondre...



...à la télé en tous cas.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'adore cette idée, qui semble d'ailleurs très répandue, selon laquelle la plupart des gens connus n'ont aucune raison valable de l'être...


Reconnais qu'elle n'est pas fausse pour le soldat inconnu.


----------



## Nobody (6 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Reconnais qu'elle n'est pas fausse pour le soldat inconnu.



D'un autre côté, on n'en sait justement rien.

Ha!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ...à la télé en tous cas.



J'oubliais tous ces méconnus du neurone, trop humbles, trop dignes ou pas assez retords pour exposer sous les feux de la rampe l'éclat d'un talent, d'une vision, d'une pensée incomparables...


----------



## reineman (6 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'adore cette idée, qui semble d'ailleurs très répandue, selon laquelle la plupart des gens connus n'ont aucune raison valable de l'être...



t'as raison!...jipé de la star ac, il méritait trop d'etre connu!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison!...jipé de la star ac, il méritait trop d'etre connu!



Non, bien évidemment. Je dis juste qu'opposer talent et reconnaissance publique est une ineptie.

Beethoven, Victor Hugo étaient immensément populaires de leur vivant. Ça ne les a pas empêché d'avoir du talent, ni même de dire de conneries ou de faire caca comme tout le monde...

Bref, ce n'est pas parce qu'on passe sur TF1 qu'on est un con, même si ça donne un petit avantage.

J'ajoute, le bar le prouve tous les jours, qu'il ne suffit pas non plus d'avoir un mac pour être le rebelle, l'anticonformiste ou l'être d'exception que vend la pub Apple à longueur d'années.


----------



## reineman (6 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'oubliais tous ces méconnus du neurone, trop humbles, trop dignes ou pas assez retords pour exposer sous les feux de la rampe l'éclat d'un talent, d'une vision, d'une pensée incomparables...



ouais...bienvenue dans la societé du spectacle ! avec ses livres pop-corns et ses philosophes coca-cola!


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> J'en peux plus de voir Philippe Sollers à la télé. Moi la télé je la regarde jamais, je l'allume 3 fois par semaine et à chaque fois je le vois. Il me file le bourdon P.S  Il sort un bouquin ou quoi?
> Je pense tres sincerement lancer un grand mouvement populaire de banissement de P.S des tubes cathodiques.


Dés qu'un mec sort un truc et fait sa promo, ça se passe comme ça.
On le voit partout pendant 15 jours, et une fois que tout le monde est bien au courant, on passe à un autre.
Je vois pas pourquoi ça te dérange plus avec sollers qu'avec un autre, c'est du matraquage, comme d'hab quoi...

Pas de quoi chier une pendule


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Fait, et sans regrets, depuis 1997
> Je conseille - en plus ça laisse plus de temps pour zoner sur les forums.



Je confirme: plus de télé depuis que je suis étudiant et çà continue.

(PS :ma femme m'engueule parce que je passe trop de temps sur MacGé)


----------



## samoussa (7 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Dés qu'un mec sort un truc et fait sa promo, ça se passe comme ça.
> On le voit partout pendant 15 jours, et une fois que tout le monde est bien au courant, on passe à un autre.
> Je vois pas pourquoi ça te dérange plus avec sollers qu'avec un autre, c'est du matraquage, comme d'hab quoi...
> 
> Pas de quoi chier une pendule


peut être parce que lui il se la pete intello de mes deux. Caviar et Dom perignon au petit dej sur un air de Wagner. A la vérité je le trouve précieusement ridicule ce petit P.S. Et pour le coup des quinze jours de promo. Appel aux gens qui ont le cable, ils attesteront que ce type y creche toute l'année.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2006)

Moi je dis oui à Sollers et non à Houellebecq !


----------



## samoussa (7 Janvier 2006)

moi je dis non à houellebecq aussi !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> moi je dis non à houellebecq aussi !!!



Merci !  

Houellebecq, je n'aime ni le personnage ni les bouquins. Alors que Sollers, j'aime bien le personnage et les livres.


----------



## joubichou (7 Janvier 2006)

pourquoi ? y en a qui regardent encore la télé a notre époque ?


----------



## reineman (7 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> 
> Houellebecq, je n'aime ni le personnage ni les bouquins. Alors que Sollers, j'aime bien le personnage et les livres.


moi j'adore houellebecq...le zarathoustra des classes moyennes... je compte comme pas mal de gens  un peu avertis sur la littérature , sans prétention, que  l'extension du domaine de la lutte, est un tres, tres,tres grand livre...voire un livre revolutionnaire.

par contre sollers, il me laisse froid...rabachage d'époques passées
cela dit, sollers ne tarit pas d'éloges sur houellebecq , qu'il considere lui aussi comme un tres grand écrivain.


----------



## guytantakul (7 Janvier 2006)

Bah, perso, j'ai rien lu de sollers (donc, comme je mate pas la télé, j'ai pas trop d'avis)
J'ai lu 2 houellebecq (la tension de la turlute et les parties de cul alimentaires), et j'ai trouvé ça commun - vraiment commun. 
Sans vouloir faire l'intéressant, faudrait m'expliquer en quoi c'est formidable...


----------



## reineman (7 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bah, perso, j'ai rien lu de sollers (donc, comme je mate pas la télé, j'ai pas trop d'avis)
> J'ai lu 2 houellebecq (la tension de la turlute et les parties de cul alimentaires), et j'ai trouvé ça commun - vraiment commun.
> Sans vouloir faire l'intéressant, faudrait m'expliquer en quoi c'est formidable...


son grand theme...la liberté (brisemement des tabous, mai 68 , et le liberalisme) ne produit  finalement que des aliénés ....Pour lui, La societé se divise essentiellement en gagnant sexuels ( la jeunesse, les economiquement fort) et en perdants sexuels ,sans aucune forme de réconfort, ni dans la famille( qui est décomposée, éclatée), ni dans l'utopie politique( qui est ruinée), ni dans la religion( qui a chu).Il ne s'agira pas de retourner dans l'ancien monde qui de toute façon est lui aussi révolu..
Vient ensuite la 'possibilité du clonage' (rester jeune ),qui lui meme, il le montrera par la suite, ne produit que des aliénés, des artefacts...des alias.


----------



## samoussa (7 Janvier 2006)

le probleme c'est que lui même est d'un commun qui ne se deploit que grace à des ficelles mediatico-artistiques ecculées. moins intelligent que breton, moins fulgurant que céline, reste pas grand chose, c'est l'ecrivain de son temps...


----------



## guytantakul (7 Janvier 2006)

Je ne sais pas, peut-être. 

Au taf, tout le monde l'a vu à la télé, mais personne ne l'a lu et ils ont tous une opinion marquée (c'est terrible).

Moi, quand j'ai fini ses bouquins (les 2 que j'ai cité), j'ai pas eu l'impression d'avoir été enrichi, ni appauvri d'aucune manière.
Je n'ai même pas eu le sentiment d'aller dans son sens ou à l'inverse. Serais-je aveugle ?

(je ne dis pas que c'est de la merde, attention... juste que bon, voilà - rien de neuf sous le soleil)


----------



## reineman (7 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> le probleme c'est que lui même est d'un commun qui ne se deploit que grace à des ficelles mediatico-artistiques ecculées. moins intelligent que breton, moins fulgurant que céline, reste pas grand chose, c'est l'ecrivain de son temps...



je vois pas trop le rapport avec breton et celine!...j'en vois meme aucun! lol surtout avec breton.
enfin des ficelles médiatiques, on s'en fout.c'est pas important...Tous les écrivains cherchent la renommée et lui ne s'en cache pas...(tu parles de celine, tu as noté comme dans ses livres il revient sans cesse a dire n parle pas assez de moi?c'est scandaleux, je suis le plus grand écrivain de mon époque...le revolutionnaire plumitif')
Moi je le trouve tout sauf commun, comme écrivain.beigbeder, voila un écrivain commun, besson, qui tu veux...mais pas lui, au contraire.il fait tache.tres clairement.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> la liberté (brisemement des tabous, mai 68 , et le liberalisme) ne produit  finalement que des aliénés ....



La liberté, c'est la contrainte. Ceux qui prétendent le contraire ont préparé et préparent au monde occidental des lendemains qui déchantent.


----------



## fantax (7 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> J'en peux plus de voir Philippe Sollers à la télé. Moi la télé je la regarde jamais, je l'allume 3 fois par semaine et à chaque fois je le vois. Il me file le bourdon P.S  Il sort un bouquin ou quoi?
> 
> 
> Yes sir, il sort un livre. Lis-le au lieu de regarder la télé 3 fois par semaine


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La liberté, c'est la contrainte. Ceux qui prétendent le contraire ont préparé et préparent au monde occidental des lendemains qui déchantent.



C'est concis comme propos, et pourrait faire l'objet d'un long développement, mais je le rejoins majoritairement.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> C'est concis comme propos, et pourrait faire l'objet d'un long développement, mais je le rejoins majoritairement.



Comme Guitry le fait dire à Talleyrand à la fin du _Diable boîteux_, "on n'écrit pas quarante pages quand on a raison."


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas trop le rapport avec breton et celine!...j'en vois meme aucun! lol surtout avec breton.
> enfin des ficelles médiatiques, on s'en fout.c'est pas important...Tous les écrivains cherchent la renommée et lui ne s'en cache pas...(tu parles de celine, tu as noté comme dans ses livres il revient sans cesse a dire n parle pas assez de moi?c'est scandaleux, je suis le plus grand écrivain de mon époque...le revolutionnaire plumitif')
> Moi je le trouve tout sauf commun, comme écrivain.beigbeder, voila un écrivain commun, besson, qui tu veux...mais pas lui, au contraire.il fait tache.tres clairement.



C'est vrai çà, à la fin, Sollers (de son vrai nom "Joyaux") il est pas breton, il est bordelais.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comme Guitry le fait dire à Talleyrand à la fin du _Diable boîteux_, "on n'écrit pas quarante pages quand on a raison."



.... et un court croquis vaut mieux qu'un long discours.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'adore houellebecq...le zarathoustra des classes moyennes... je compte comme pas mal de gens  un peu avertis sur la littérature , sans prétention, que  l'extension du domaine de la lutte, est un tres, tres,tres grand livre...voire un livre revolutionnaire.
> 
> par contre sollers, il me laisse froid...rabachage d'époques passées
> cela dit, sollers ne tarit pas d'éloges sur houellebecq , qu'il considere lui aussi comme un tres grand écrivain.



Moi-même, je suis un peu averti sur la littérature, comme tu dis, et je n'aime pas les livres de Houellebecq.


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Janvier 2006)

Comme quoi être inculte ça à du bon parfois...  :rateau:


----------



## reineman (8 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi-même, je suis un peu averti sur la littérature, comme tu dis, et je n'aime pas les livres de Houellebecq.



ouais, que tu aimes ou pas, c'est pas le probleme.Moi j'aime pas spécialement Proust mais je reconnais que la recherche est un tres grand livre.
ca n'a rien a voir.
et houellebecq est définitivement un grand écrivain...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ouais, que tu aimes ou pas, c'est pas le probleme.Moi j'aime pas spécialement Proust mais je reconnais que la recherche est un tres grand livre.
> ca n'a rien a voir.
> et houellebecq est définitivement un grand écrivain...



Je partage ce point de vue.

Je n'ai jamais rien lu de Michel Houellebecq, mais, d'une façon plus générale, je trouve assez insupportable d'opposer des choses qui n'ont pas lieu d'être opposées : l'antisémitisme de Céline et son talent, l'homosexualité de Proust et son talent, la méchanceté de sonnyboy et sa sensibilité.  Entre autres.

En outre, Houellebecq est loin d'être le seul écrivain puant d'arrogance de l'histoire de la littérature. Mais il est bien difficile d'admettre pour leurs contemporains que les génies se sachent et se proclament tels. Je ne dis pas que Houellebecq est un génie. Je dis que plus personne ne s'offusque aujourd'hui d'un Baudelaire se peignant sous les traits d'un albatros majestueux conspué par le vulgaire ou d'un Balzac parlant à qui voulait l'entendre de son immense talent. Baudelaire et Balzac avaient raison. N'en déplaise aux foules.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La liberté, c'est la contrainte. Ceux qui prétendent le contraire ont préparé et préparent au monde occidental des lendemains qui déchantent.



Tout à fait. Ce qui échappe trop souvent à bon nombre de rebelles de salons et autres anarchistes de pur principe...
Il en est trop pour qui la liberté n'est que le synonyme d'une absence totale de contraintes, d'un rejet crétin et systématique d'une morale (certes critiquable), mais qui en retour demanderait la mise en place d'un éthique personnelle qui ne devrait pas perdre de vue les autres... Mais ça demande un travail sur soi qui en fatigue plus d'un...
Il est tellement plus confortable de rechercher des responsabilités à son propre malaise, en premier lieu, chez les autres...
On peut tout à fait mépriser la terre entière, ça peut être un système de protection satisfaisant, mais en considérant clairement alors que ceux que l'on a en face ne sont pas forcément disposés à appréhender cette attitude dans toute sa complexité... Ne pas le leur reprocher avec suffisance et forfanterie, car c'est alors commencer à mettre en péril l'espace de liberté que l'on a commencé à se mettre en place...
Les utopies libertaires sont des concepts admirables, pour peu qu'on les appréhende dans leur globalité.
Mais j'ai trop vu de crétins arborant fièrement un A sur fond noir, qui n'était que le A de Analphabétisme, Abrutissement, Appauvrissement... Leur vision schématique et nombriliste de la chose est de celles  propres à ravir nombre de tyrans en attente... Ceux là ont vu se succéder deux générations mises au monde en réaction teigneuse à celles d'avant et éduquées dans une absence parfois totale du sens des responsabilités individuelles... Ils en salivent d'avance, gardant dans leurs sacoches "des dérives" "la perte des repères et des valeurs" "la déliquescence" de ceci et de celà... C'est sûr qu'un jour, on risque de morfler grave...
Je m'en fous ; je méprise la terre entière!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en fous ; je méprise la terre entière!  :love:



Et c'est un peu mon drame intime que de l'aimer en dépit de moi-même.


----------



## quetzalk (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est bien difficile d'admettre pour leurs contemporains que les génies se sachent et se proclament tels (...) plus personne ne s'offusque aujourd'hui d'un Baudelaire se peignant sous les traits d'un albatros majestueux conspué par le vulgaire ou d'un Balzac parlant à qui voulait l'entendre de son immense talent.



Certes mais c'est le temps - et la foule à force de patience - qui ont jugé, et aujourd'hui le temps de Houellebecq se compte encore en petites années et en points de réputation dans la presse intelloïde. Question de goût personnel, je n'aime pas Houellebecq comme personnage (ça me regarde, donc), côté littérature je n'ai lu que ses "particules élémentaires" bouquin que j'ai trouvé d'autant puls décevant qu'on me l'avait prêté avec des points d'exclamations à toutes les phrases d'extase vénératrice (une fille qui faisait des bonds de cinq mètres à la lecture - ô combien répétée dans ce livre - du terme "fellation", alors qu'elle ignorait j'en ai souffert toutes les subtilités de cet art... bref). J'ai trouvé creux, pompeux, vide, ennuyeux, démodé, bref ça ne m'a pas touché, ni ému ni intéressé. Savoir ce qu'on en dira dans cent ans, j'en sais rien évidemment. Et autant j'aime pas trop Proust ni Mozart ni Braque tout en leur reconnaissant leur place, autant Houellebecq je doute vraiment, on verra bien.

Par contre pour contrebalancer ce que tu dis, attention au fait que ce n'est pas une bijection p ) : il ne suffit pas d'être arrogant et de claironner qu'on est un génie pour en être vraiment... (*) ne pas l'oublier, car ils sont nombreux à adopter cette attitude, et il ne faut pas oublier non plus les quelques génies modestes (ou ceux dont le tapage ressemble moins à ces petits enfants de trois ans qui hurlent en trépignant "agadez ! agadez c'que j'ai fait ! maiiiiis heuuuu siiiiiii agadeeeeez c'est jouli c'que j'ai fait !!!" :bebe: ).

Ah oui et sinon : comme Patoch et Doc, la liberté c'est avant tout des limites, un poids, des responsabilités, mais combien supportent cette idée ? combien de nanarchistes à la petite semaine ont fait l'expérience  du confort totalement relaxant d'une vie réglée sans liberté ? 

(*) ça vaut pour le forum aussi (mais ça je crois que je l'ai déjà dit )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2006)

Des fois, je frémis en pensant que j'ai peut être mis ma main dans la gueule d'un génie méconnu... Mais ça dure pas bien longtemps...  :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait. Ce qui échappe trop souvent à bon nombre de rebelles de salons et autres anarchistes de pur principe...
> Il en est trop pour qui la liberté n'est que le synonyme d'une absence totale de contraintes, d'un rejet crétin et systématique d'une morale (certes critiquable), mais qui en retour demanderait la mise en place d'un éthique personnelle qui ne devrait pas perdre de vue les autres... Mais ça demande un travail sur soi qui en fatigue plus d'un...
> Il est tellement plus confortable de rechercher des responsabilités à son propre malaise, en premier lieu, chez les autres...
> On peut tout à fait mépriser la terre entière, ça peut être un système de protection satisfaisant, mais en considérant clairement alors que ceux que l'on a en face ne sont pas forcément disposés à appréhender cette attitude dans toute sa complexité... Ne pas le leur reprocher avec suffisance et forfanterie, car c'est alors commencer à mettre en péril l'espace de liberté que l'on a commencé à se mettre en place...
> ...



Tu me surprend PATOCHMAN, j'aime ta façons de penser.  

Bon, c'est vrai que je suis plus proche du point de vue de DocEvil concernant ta dernière phrase mais...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2006)

La liberté n'est pas faite pour les médiocres!  ... Aaaaaaahhhh ; ça fait du bien, des fois, d'en sortir une bien bonne!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2006)

Stalker pourrait confirmer ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Il ne suffit pas d'être arrogant et de claironner qu'on est un génie pour en être vraiment... (*) ne pas l'oublier, car ils sont nombreux à adopter cette attitude, et il ne faut pas oublier non plus les quelques génies modestes (ou ceux dont le tapage ressemble moins à ces petits enfants de trois ans qui hurlent en trépignant "agadez ! agadez c'que j'ai fait ! maiiiiis heuuuu siiiiiii agadeeeeez c'est jouli c'que j'ai fait !!!" :bebe: ).



Je ne dis pas le contraire.












Mais dans mon cas, c'est vrai.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je partage ce point de vue.
> 
> Je n'ai jamais rien lu de Michel Houellebecq, mais, d'une façon plus générale, je trouve assez insupportable d'opposer des choses qui n'ont pas lieu d'être opposées : l'antisémitisme de Céline et son talent, l'homosexualité de Proust et son talent,



Attention, il ne faut pas confondre la personnalité de l'écrivain et ses oeuvres. Et moi, ce qui m'intéresse c'est l'oeuvre. Peu importe que l'auteur soit quelqu'un de bien ou pas. Et l'oeuvre de Houellebecq, je n'aime pas. Point.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ce misanthrope altruiste de PATOCHMAN.


Si quelqu'un daigne le faire à ma place. Danke schön.

Wouaouh ! Patoch' ! On n'est guère habitué à te voir faire pareille tirade... On pourrait ajouter à ton propos la devise rabelaisienne du "Fais ce qu'il te plaît", qui prône l'idée d'un Homme qui n'a plus besoin des carcans externes pour diriger sa vie en toute liberté, assumant ses actes sous la seule conduite de son éthique personnelle.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La liberté n'est pas faite pour les médiocres!  ... Aaaaaaahhhh ; ça fait du bien, des fois, d'en sortir une bien bonne!



Encore chez Rabelais : "Oignez le vilain, il vous poindra. Poignez le vilain, il vous oindra".


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait. Ce qui échappe trop souvent à bon nombre de rebelles de salons et autres anarchistes de pur principe...



Oui ?
Qui, qui me parle ?

Je n'ai lu qu'un Où_est_le_bec (canard à poils longs ?) - "la lutte", qui m'a fait l'effet d'une longue branlette triste et chiante - mais je ne suis pas "averti" en littérature, alors...
(c'est vrai, quoi, personne ne me dit jamais rien)

Sinon, la liberté absolue réelle n'est-elle pas d'avoir pleinement choisi toutes ses contraintes, alors que la liberté absolue fantasmée n'est que de l'immobilisme ? (non, évidement, ce n'est pas de moi)
Je suis plus libre que certains, beaucoup moins que d'autres - à quand une note, une échelle, un barème et un top50 ? (c'est la mode, les classements)

Et je ne connais pas Sollers - j'ai une télé, mais je n'y regarde que des cons labéllisés.
C'est mon choix, ma liberté ?


----------



## quetzalk (9 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> alors que la liberté absolue fantasmée n'est que de l'immobilisme ?



Pas bête ça, sortant juste d'une année sabbatique je ne peux que confirmer...


----------



## reineman (9 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Oui ?
> Qui, qui me parle ?
> 
> Je n'ai lu qu'un Où_est_le_bec (canard à poils longs ?) - "la lutte", qui m'a fait l'effet .....



En tout cas t'as l'air d'apprécier l'almanach vermot!


----------



## quetzalk (9 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas t'as l'air d'apprécier l'almanach vermot!



à bien des égards supérieur aux écrits de Houellebecq? (TF1, Auchan and Carrefour approved).


----------



## reineman (9 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> à bien des égards supérieur aux écrits de Houellebecq? (TF1, Auchan and Carrefour approved).



t'as jamais songé a te faire sponsorisé par philippe bouvard?


----------



## quetzalk (9 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> t'as jamais songé a te faire sponsorisé par philippe bouvard?



Nan c'est qui ?  
Par contre si ça peut répondre à ta question, je suis sous licence de Laspalès et Chevallier (à ce titre l'utilisation de mes blagues est assujetties à royalties - ne vous avisez pas de les télécharger en p2p j'ai vos IP).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas t'as l'air d'apprécier l'almanach vermot!


Moi, j'aime beaucoup "Le nom de la rose"

Mais ça n'a rien à voir ?


----------



## quetzalk (9 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aime beaucoup "Le nom de la rose"
> 
> Mais ça n'a rien à voir ?



pouah ! Jean-Pierre Foucault c'est nuuuuuul !!!


----------



## reineman (9 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aime beaucoup "Le nom de la rose"
> 
> Mais ça n'a rien à voir ?



ca doit etre le seule livre que t'ai lu en film,non?


----------



## sofiping (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est un peu mon drame intime que de l'aimer en dépit de moi-même.



C'est exactement la reflexion que je me fesais ce matin en buvant mon café ... vie et monde de merde , mais bon sang que c'est passionnant !!!
Domage que je sois dans une phase d'incapacité totale à la discution ( je post comme une crotte de chien en ce moment !!! ça reviendra ... )
j'aurais bien aimé parler de la liberté ... enfin celle que je connais , la mienne , celle que je pratique et qui me coute tout ce que j'ai ... pétard , qu'est ce que c'est chere une liberté .... pour etre libre ... faut accepter d'etre pauvre ...


Sinon Ph. Sollers ... jamais lu !? ...


----------



## samoussa (10 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas trop le rapport avec breton et celine!...j'en vois meme aucun! lol surtout avec breton.
> enfin des ficelles médiatiques, on s'en fout.c'est pas important...Tous les écrivains cherchent la renommée et lui ne s'en cache pas...(tu parles de celine, tu as noté comme dans ses livres il revient sans cesse a dire n parle pas assez de moi?c'est scandaleux, je suis le plus grand écrivain de mon époque...le revolutionnaire plumitif')
> Moi je le trouve tout sauf commun, comme écrivain.beigbeder, voila un écrivain commun, besson, qui tu veux...mais pas lui, au contraire.il fait tache.tres clairement.


il ne fait pas absolument pas tache. Ou alors il fait tache dans un monde qui s'offusque de tout, s'émeut de la moindre posture. On est dans la relativité la plus totale. L'epoque est vide de references, alors on sort le premier type venu qui fait se pamer les masses mediatiques, les elites cul cul et l'affaire est dans le sac. Ce qu'il dit, les punks l'ont dit il y a 30 ans, bob dylan il y a 40 et sans doute d'autres encore avant lui. Pour ce qui est de la forme, rien de bien nouveau, il ecrit un peu comme tout le monde (du moins je trouve), ce qui fait que je ne suis sensible à rien de chez ce type, pas même a son génie mediatique d'ailleurs, puisque son dernier bouquin ne s'est vendu qu'a moitié des prévisions et ce malgré la déferlante mediatique depuis juin dernier. 
Ah si tiens, un point commun avec Céline (qui espérait faire son apparition dans "les bibliotheques des notaires du Poitou), tous 2 ont raté le Goncourt. Ou  c'est plutôt le goncourt qui les a raté.


----------



## quetzalk (10 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ...son dernier bouquin ne s'est vendu qu'a moitié des prévisions et ce *malgré* la déferlante mediatique depuis juin dernier.



Tu voulais dire *à cause* ?  moi ça m'a sérieusement rassuré que les gens ne se ruent pas (plus) sur un auteur transféré comme un footballeur et vendu à Auchan comme une lessive, juste parce qu'on leur a dit de le faire. Si la seule dissidence qui nous reste c'est de ne pas acheter, alors...

Bon sinon je suis toujours perplexe devant cette nécessité de beaucoup de gens de comparer, référencer, classifier n'importe quel artiste. Un exemple qui m'a frappé - et pas que les tympans, on ne disait pas "on apprécie Patricia Kaas par sa manière de poser sa voix ou ceci ou celà", on a tout de suite dit "c'est la nouvelle Edith Piaf" (avec la pertinence que l'on sait avec le recul :mouais: ).

Un média-addict comme Houellebecq fait le coup de la provoc à deux balles (ou deux couilles plutôt), hop c'est le "nouveau Céline". Il picolerait qu'on en ferait le "nouveau Beaudelaire", il s'enfuierait avec un homme marié qu'on le décorerait "Rimbaud du mois", se mettrait à travailler qu'on le qualifierait de "Balzac de l'an 2000". N'importe quoi :rateau: ou plutôt comme tu dis ça nous renvoie à la monstrueuse vacuité de notre époque : vite, vite, trouver une référence, une icône, un clip-art pour illustrer ce qu'on n'a pas à dire !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais dire *à cause* ?  moi ça m'a sérieusement rassuré que les gens ne se ruent pas (plus) sur un auteur transféré comme un footballeur et vendu à Auchan comme une lessive, juste parce qu'on leur a dit de le faire. Si la seule dissidence qui nous reste c'est de ne pas acheter, alors...
> 
> Bon sinon je suis toujours perplexe devant cette nécessité de beaucoup de gens de comparer, référencer, classifier n'importe quel artiste. Un exemple qui m'a frappé - et pas que les tympans, on ne disait pas "on apprécie Patricia Kaas par sa manière de poser sa voix ou ceci ou celà", on a tout de suite dit "c'est la nouvelle Edith Piaf" (avec la pertinence que l'on sait avec le recul :mouais: ).
> 
> Un média-addict comme Houellebecq fait le coup de la provoc à deux balles (ou deux couilles plutôt), hop c'est le "nouveau Céline". Il picolerait qu'on en ferait le "nouveau Beaudelaire", il s'enfuierait avec un homme marié qu'on le décorerait "Rimbaud du mois", se mettrait à travailler qu'on le qualifierait de "Balzac de l'an 2000". N'importe quoi :rateau: ou plutôt comme tu dis ça nous renvoie à la monstrueuse vacuité de notre époque : vite, vite, trouver une référence, une icône, un clip-art pour illustrer ce qu'on n'a pas à dire !!!



Un peu comme Gainsbourg. De son vivant, il avait une image de vieux dégueulasse alcoolique. Le jour où il est mort, c'était devenu le nouveau Rimbaud.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Un peu comme Gainsbourg. De son vivant, il avait une image de vieux dégueulasse alcoolique...



Tu veux dire de Bukowski Français? ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire de Bukowski Français? ...



Il était obsédé sexuel Bukowski ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Il était obsédé sexuel Bukowski ?



Houlà!!!... Et pas qu'un peu, mon neveu!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Houlà!!!... Et pas qu'un peu, mon neveu!



Je ne savais pas. La seule image que j'ai vu de lui, c'est quand il était passé chez Pivot et qu'il était complètement bourré. Enfin, dans ce cas, oui, Gainsbourg était le Bukowsky français.


----------



## reineman (10 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> il ne fait pas absolument pas tache. Ou alors il fait tache dans un monde qui s'offusque de tout, s'émeut de la moindre posture. On est dans la relativité la plus totale. L'epoque est vide de references, alors on sort le premier type venu qui fait se pamer les masses mediatiques, les elites cul cul et l'affaire est dans le sac. Ce qu'il dit, les punks l'ont dit il y a 30 ans, bob dylan il y a 40 et sans doute d'autres encore avant lui. Pour ce qui est de la forme, rien de bien nouveau, il ecrit un peu comme tout le monde (du moins je trouve), ce qui fait que je ne suis sensible à rien de chez ce type, pas même a son génie mediatique d'ailleurs, puisque son dernier bouquin ne s'est vendu qu'a moitié des prévisions et ce malgré la déferlante mediatique depuis juin dernier.
> Ah si tiens, un point commun avec Céline (qui espérait faire son apparition dans "les bibliotheques des notaires du Poitou), tous 2 ont raté le Goncourt. Ou  c'est plutôt le goncourt qui les a raté.



Sauf que Dylan et les punks sont des ...utopistes, il n'y a pas d'utopie chez houellebcq, pas de libération, pas de mots d'ordre ,pas de combat ,pas de 'No Futur', pas de 'for ever young'.
Chez Houellebecq, il n'y a rien...il égalise par la cendre les punks, dylan et chantal goya qu'il voue au meme bucher... de son mépris...Il n'y a pas de solutions, chez lui.
Dylan était un precheur catholique, les punks , un feu de camp de scouts ivres avec des pneus michelins.


----------



## reineman (10 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> T
> Un média-addict comme Houellebecq fait le coup de la provoc à deux balles (ou deux couilles plutôt), hop c'est le "nouveau Céline". Il picolerait qu'on en ferait le "nouveau Beaudelaire", il s'enfuierait avec un homme marié qu'on le décorerait "Rimbaud du mois", se mettrait à travailler qu'on le qualifierait de "Balzac de l'an 2000". N'importe quoi :rateau: ou plutôt comme tu dis ça nous renvoie à la monstrueuse vacuité de notre époque : vite, vite, trouver une référence, une icône, un clip-art pour illustrer ce qu'on n'a pas à dire !!!


moi je pense le contraire.c'est tout sauf un provocateur a deux balles...c'est pas le pitre comique Barboné...Ses personages sont en proie aux vraies questions de la societé contemporaine.


----------



## benjamin (10 Janvier 2006)

Lis-le un peu. _Women_, par exemple, si c'est ce côté-là qui t'intéresse.


----------



## Fondug (10 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais dire *à cause* ?  moi ça m'a sérieusement rassuré que les gens ne se ruent pas (plus) sur un auteur transféré comme un footballeur et vendu à Auchan comme une lessive, juste parce qu'on leur a dit de le faire. Si la seule dissidence qui nous reste c'est de ne pas acheter, alors...
> 
> Bon sinon je suis toujours perplexe devant cette nécessité de beaucoup de gens de comparer, référencer, classifier n'importe quel artiste. Un exemple qui m'a frappé - et pas que les tympans, on ne disait pas "on apprécie Patricia Kaas par sa manière de poser sa voix ou ceci ou celà", on a tout de suite dit "c'est la nouvelle Edith Piaf" (avec la pertinence que l'on sait avec le recul :mouais: ).
> 
> Un média-addict comme Houellebecq fait le coup de la provoc à deux balles (ou deux couilles plutôt), hop c'est le "nouveau Céline". Il picolerait qu'on en ferait le "nouveau Beaudelaire", il s'enfuierait avec un homme marié qu'on le décorerait "Rimbaud du mois", se mettrait à travailler qu'on le qualifierait de "Balzac de l'an 2000". N'importe quoi :rateau: ou plutôt comme tu dis ça nous renvoie à la monstrueuse vacuité de notre époque : vite, vite, trouver une référence, une icône, un clip-art pour illustrer ce qu'on n'a pas à dire !!!


 
On n'est pas prêt d'assister à une discussion autour d'un verre au café des étoiles entre la Connerie et l'Espèce humaine :
"- Yo, l'Espèce, qu'est ce que tu prends ?
- J'me sens balonné, j'vais prendre un peu d'recul..."

Tout se mélange dans le vaste quotidien : ignorance, a priori, panurgisme, lucidité retroactive, opposition permanente entre la reflexion et l'action et bien souvent cela débouche sur des extrèmes. 

Comme disait l'autre, entre devoir supporter philippe solers à l'écran (ce qui n'est pas mon cas) et jeter la télé par la fenêtre, il y a un espace que l'on peut exploiter sans crainte. A l'affirmation des goûts "j'aime pas les émissions de TF1", on voit souvent fleurir des réponses du style "ah ouais, tu ne mates que Arte peut-être ?". Bon, y'a eu pas mal de progrès hein et on peu sans soucis se passer de TF1 et d'Arte, avoir une télé chez soi et lire 1 livre par semaine. Y'a un truc génial qui est en général livré avec la téloche, c'est la télécommande, et on peut faire des trucs super avec, comme changer de chaine, voir l'éteindre. Bah oui, une télé, on n'est pas obligé non plus de la regarder en permanence...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Chez Houellebecq, il n'y a rien.


Voilà.
Le mot de la fin est pour Alain.


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Voilà.
> Le mot de la fin est pour Alain.



Bercer n'est pas éduquer ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Janvier 2006)

Perso, jamais lu Houellebecq, donc je m'abstiendrai de juger, même si je me suis fait une petite idée malgré moi.
Par contre j'ai un pote qui ne peut pas le blairer, et qui, pour en être sûr, a lu tous ses bouquins, pour "savoir de quoi il parle quand il dit qu'il lui chie dessus".
J'ai beaucoup apprécié la démarche.


----------



## samoussa (11 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que Dylan et les punks sont des ...utopistes, il n'y a pas d'utopie chez houellebcq, pas de libération, pas de mots d'ordre ,pas de combat ,pas de 'No Futur', pas de 'for ever young'.
> Chez Houellebecq, il n'y a rien...il égalise par la cendre les punks, dylan et chantal goya qu'il voue au meme bucher... de son mépris...Il n'y a pas de solutions, chez lui.
> Dylan était un precheur catholique, les punks , un feu de camp de scouts ivres avec des pneus michelins.


Perso, jamais croisé la moindre dose d'utopie ni d'espoir chez Dylan (qui n'est tjrs pas mort)  Pour le reste "ou-est-le-bec" envoi volontier tout le monde au bucher, prends des postures de m'as tu vu et empoche le fric (si si quand même). Le manque d'humilité je les tolère chez les "génies", chez les autres ça me casse vite les couilles, et je change de canal  La boucle est donc bouclée. Houellebecq, Sollers même combat... même ennui...ah Morphée quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## samoussa (11 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Perso, jamais croisé la moindre dose d'utopie ni d'espoir chez Dylan (qui n'est tjrs pas mort)  Pour le reste "ou-est-le-bec" envoi volontier tout le monde au bucher, prends des postures de m'as tu vu et empoche le fric (si si quand même). Le manque d'humilité je les tolère chez les "génies", chez les autres ça me casse vite les couilles, et je change de canal  La boucle est donc bouclée. Houellebecq, Sollers même combat... même ennui...ah morphée quand tu nous tiens...


heu Orphée :rose:


----------



## reineman (11 Janvier 2006)

nan morphée...orphée, c'est le chantre de thrace...rien a voir.


----------



## quetzalk (11 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> heu Orphée :rose:



... et sa fameuse devise "surtout ne te retournes pas" ?


----------



## samoussa (11 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan morphée...orphée, c'est le chantre de thrace...rien a voir.


Non non orphee (morphee c'est le dieu des reves), celui qui endort le dragon de Colchide. Y'en a trop, on s'y perd


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Et voilà je rentre dans la danse... à propos de Houellebecq. J'ai pour ma part lu "Les Particules...." et "Extension du domaine...". Mon avis personnel est qu'il s'agit de romans à thèses. Houellebecq choisit la forme du roman pour exprimer ses *thèses* sur notre époque et le devenir de la civilisation occidentale. Il pourrait tout aussi bien utiliser la forme de l'essai, de l'article journalistique. Je le trouve lisible et compréhensible, mais il ne travaille pas la langue au corps, pour la réinventer, dans l'adhérence de la forme et du fond. Ce qui, à mon humble sens, constitue le vrai travail d'un écrivain. 
Sinon ses opinions ne sont pas inintéressantes, assez provoc' il est vrai. Quant au côté _media planning_ çà me passe à côté....
Voili voilà.


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2006)

Peut-être qu'il traîne sur le forum, Houellebecq : c'est un vrai geek, non ?  informaticien d'origine il me semble.  

Bon, sinon, je n'ai pas lu ses bouquins, je m'abstiendrai donc d'en parler. Ce que j'ai entendu ne m'a pas incité à regarder de plus près mais il n'est pas le seul. Vu la quantité de bouquins qui sortent...
Ceci dit, je continuer à feuilleter au hasard dans les librairies des bouquins que je ne connais pas écrits par des écrivains dont je n'ai jamais entendu parler : c'est tellement bien quand on tombe sur quelque chose qui accroche, par surprise.

L'inconvénient, c'est que je craque : j'achète et après ça s'entasse et j'ai de plus en plus de retard sur mon stock non-lu.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Je crois qu'il est ingénieur agronome de formation (voir dans "Extension du domaine de la lutte").


----------



## quetzalk (12 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pour ma part lu "Les Particules...." et "Extension du domaine...". Mon avis personnel est qu'il s'agit de romans à thèses. Houellebecq choisit la forme du roman pour exprimer ses *thèses* sur notre époque et le devenir de la civilisation occidentale. Il pourrait tout aussi bien utiliser la forme de l'essai, de l'article journalistique.



Oui enfin c'est léger-léger pour des thèses non ?  Enfin les particules élémentaires, y a plus de quoi en faire un article qu'un essai en tous cas.


----------



## samoussa (12 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il est ingénieur agronome de formation (voir dans "Extension du domaine de la lutte").


C'est pas lui qu'a ecris "les particules alimentaires" :mouais::mouais: :mouais: 
OK elle est a pleurer...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

Pauvre Philippe Sollers,
le sujet porte son nom et tout le monde ne parle que de Houellebecq...

A quand un Sollerston ?







(Non, hé, c'est pour rire...)


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Janvier 2006)

Houellebecq c'est le degré zéro du style&#8230;


----------



## samoussa (18 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Houellebecq c'est le degré zéro du style


----------



## quetzalk (18 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai pas lu le Sollers mais une critique dans un magasine joliement titrée "Brice de Nietzsche"...


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Houellebecq c'est le degré zéro du style&#8230;



explique!...je serais curieux d'entendre tes vues sur ce qu'est le style en littérature...avec maints exemples a l'appui...s'il te plait.


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas lu le Sollers mais une critique dans un magasine joliement titrée "Brice de Nietzsche"...



en meme temps ce genre de jeu de mots a deux balles, tout juste bon a se faire applaudir chez ruquier, avec un intermittent du spectacle qui fait la claque  et  des rires enregistrés, ça apporte plus de discrédit à celui qui les profere qu'a celui contre qui justement, il les profère


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> d'entendre tes vues


Ca par exemple, comme style, c'est du qui se marche sur la queue avec de la semelle cloutée.
Non ?


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> le probleme c'est que lui même est d'un commun qui ne se deploit que grace à des ficelles mediatico-artistiques ecculées. moins intelligent que breton, moins fulgurant que céline, reste pas grand chose, c'est l'ecrivain de son temps...



En meme temps ça tombe bien, on demande rien a un écrivain sinon d'etre l'écrivain de son temps...si par contre tu veux réfléchir sur la tartufferie, et pas seulement littéraire, et la supercherie médiatique, les exemples que tu as cités me semblent valables.
Bob 'dit-l-âne'( puisque tu aimes les jeux de mots innocents) - qui ne sait ni chanter ( il annone) ,ni jouer de la guitare( à part un sol majeur et un la mineur 7 avec un capodastre pour pas trop s'user les poignets-qu'il a fragiles!..) ni penser (il radote un préchi précha biblique à la sauce greenwich village), ni écrire, ni composer ( on preferera toujours la sincerité émouvante d'un woody guthrie a ses criaillements de petit poétriau à talonettes tentant vainement si n'est par le talent du moins par le nom de se hisser à la stature d'un dylan thomas  ....-et qui plus est fut un parfait mythomane...
Voila pour te donner meilleure matière a reflexion.


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ca par exemple, comme style, c'est du qui se marche sur la queue avec de la semelle cloutée.
> Non ?


toi t'es pardonné!...
Pour un keupon la littérature a cette unique fonction de l'aider a lire les étiquettes de prix au rayon bierre pour se trouver la bibine la moins chere et la plus enivrante,non?
on est punk ou pas!..no futur!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> on est punk ou pas!..no futur!


Si tu comptes en siècles, nous sommes tous des punks.


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Si tu comptes en siècles, nous sommes tous des punks.



Tiens j'ai vu jhonny rotten l'autre jour en jogging pantoufle a intermarché...il faisait passer les articles un à un à la caisse , avec des facturettes différentes pour chaque article!...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> En meme temps ça tombe bien, on demande rien a un écrivain sinon d'etre l'écrivain de son temps...si par contre tu veux réfléchir sur la tartufferie, et pas seulement littéraire, et la supercherie médiatique, les exemples que tu as cités me semblent valables.
> Bob 'dit-l-âne'( puisque tu aimes les jeux de mots innocents) - qui ne sait ni chanter ( il annone) ,ni jouer de la guitare( à part un sol majeur et un la mineur 7 avec un capodastre pour pas trop s'user les poignets-qu'il a fragiles!..) ni penser (il radote un préchi précha biblique à la sauce greenwich village), ni écrire, ni composer ( on preferera toujours la sincerité émouvante d'un woody guthrie a ses criaillements de petit poétriau à talonettes tentant vainement si n'est par le talent du moins par le nom de se hisser à la stature d'un dylan thomas  ....-et qui plus est fut un parfait mythomane...
> Voila pour te donner meilleure matière a reflexion.



Bob Dylan, t'aimes pas. C'est ton droit. Mais lui, de ton avis, il s'en tamponne le coquillard. Du mien aussi, du reste ! Il a eu ce qu'il voulait, il est célèbre. Il est sorti du rang, et il a fait de sa vie une oeuvre personnelle. Il a vécu (honnêtement) de ses chansons, fussent-elles nulles, comme tu le penses, et c'est ton droit le plus strict. Pleins de gens se sont identifiés à ses chansons ("ils avaient tort" ou "ils étaient bêtes" penseras-tu). Mais c'est un fait.
Houellebecq, y'en a qui aiment (toi) d'autres non. Finalement lui aussi il a eu ce qu'il voulait. Il est célèbre, il vit de sa plume (ce qui est suffisamment rare pour le souligner). De nos avis, je crois qu'il s'en tape aussi.
Et nous ? On est célèbres ? Non. On est des anonymes à se chamailler devant un ordinateur... :hein: 
_Vanitas vanitatum et omnia vanitas !_


----------



## guytantakul (18 Janvier 2006)

Toi, tu aimerais bien être célèbre, je me trompe ?  
Moi, c'est tout l'inverse, riche à la rigueur, mais connu, pas question !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu aimerais bien être célèbre, je me trompe ?
> Moi, c'est tout l'inverse, riche à la rigueur, mais connu, pas question !



Non je ne recherche pas la célébrité. La célébrité est certainement un fardeau lourd à assumer.


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Bob Dylan, t'aimes pas. C'est ton droit. Mais lui, de ton avis, il s'en tamponne le coquillard. Du mien aussi, du reste ! Il a eu ce qu'il voulait, il est célèbre. Il est sorti du rang, et il a fait de sa vie une oeuvre personnelle. Il a vécu (honnêtement) de ses chansons, fussent-elles nulles, comme tu le penses, et c'est ton droit le plus strict. Pleins de gens se sont identifiés à ses chansons ("ils avaient tort" ou "ils étaient bêtes" penseras-tu). Mais c'est un fait.
> Houellebecq, y'en a qui aiment (toi) d'autres non. Finalement lui aussi il a eu ce qu'il voulait. Il est célèbre, il vit de sa plume (ce qui est suffisamment rare pour le souligner). De nos avis, je crois qu'il s'en tape aussi.
> Et nous ? On est célèbres ? Non. On est des anonymes à se chamailler devant un ordinateur... :hein:
> _Vanitas vanitatum et omnia vanitas !_



T'as pas été selectionné a la star ac 6! toi!...je comprend que t'aie la rage!...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas été selectionné a la star ac 6! toi!...je comprend que t'aie la rage!...



Evidemment, je ne pouvais que m'attendre à ce type de réponse de ta part... Tu est tellement *prévisible*... :sleep:


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment, je ne pouvais que m'attendre à ce type de réponse de ta part... Tu est tellement *prévisible*... :sleep:



-Toi pas par contre!....tel un fou...un maléficié...un démoniaque..un insensé...tu es totalement imprévisible.
y'avait pas de réponse a te donner : ce que tu dis est stupide....
Cordialement.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> -Toi pas par contre!....tel un fou...un maléficié...un démoniaque..un insensé...tu es totalement imprévisible.
> y'avait pas de réponse a te donner : ce que tu dis est stupide....
> Cordialement.



A lire ta réaction, ton "cordialement" semble de trop...


----------



## justme (18 Janvier 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> explique!...je serais curieux d'entendre tes vues sur ce qu'est le style en littérature...avec maints exemples a l'appui...s'il te plait.



Très très vaste sujet&#8230; même s'il est fondamental.

Disons, pour faire simple que les raisons qui font que je relis régulièrement Pascal, Rousseau, Céline, Valéry, Racine, Baudelaire, Proust, La Fontaine, Chateaubriand, Flaubert, Pierre Michon, etc&#8230; sont aussi celles qui font que je n'ai pas de plaisir à relire Houellebecq.


----------



## samoussa (20 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> En meme temps ça tombe bien, on demande rien a un écrivain sinon d'etre l'écrivain de son temps...si par contre tu veux réfléchir sur la tartufferie, et pas seulement littéraire, et la supercherie médiatique, les exemples que tu as cités me semblent valables.
> Bob 'dit-l-âne'( puisque tu aimes les jeux de mots innocents) - qui ne sait ni chanter ( il annone) ,ni jouer de la guitare( à part un sol majeur et un la mineur 7 avec un capodastre pour pas trop s'user les poignets-qu'il a fragiles!..) ni penser (il radote un préchi précha biblique à la sauce greenwich village), ni écrire, ni composer ( on preferera toujours la sincerité émouvante d'un woody guthrie a ses criaillements de petit poétriau à talonettes tentant vainement si n'est par le talent du moins par le nom de se hisser à la stature d'un dylan thomas  ....-et qui plus est fut un parfait mythomane...
> Voila pour te donner meilleure matière a reflexion.


Je ne m'étais pas autant marré depuis la derniere apparition de Sollers à la télé ! 
Alors bon visiblement tu ne sais pas de quoi tu causes evidemment...ce qui fait que je ne peux pas parler avec toi
Ah si quand même, dans ce "on preferera toujours la sincerité émouvante..." c'est le "on" qui m'épate, la voix du grand tout, donc du rien du tout, celle des avachis donneurs de leçons. Y'a pas à dire, ce "on" sonne comme un "meuh"...


----------



## reineman (20 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Je ne m'étais pas autant marré depuis la derniere apparition de Sollers à la télé !
> Alors bon visiblement tu ne sais pas de quoi tu causes evidemment...ce qui fait que je ne peux pas parler avec toi



C'est une maniere d'avouer le contraire de ce que tu avances.
-C'est d'un esprit retors et faible, vaniteux ou stupide, que de dire a quelqu'un, je pense que tout ce que tu dis est faux, aussi donc m'en tairais-je.


			
				samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Ah si quand même, dans ce "on preferera toujours la sincerité émouvante..." c'est le "on" qui m'épate, la voix du grand tout, donc du rien du tout, celle des avachis donneurs de leçons. Y'a pas à dire, ce "on" sonne comme un "meuh"...



Cette récrimination contre le 'on collectif' est une imbécilité qu'on trouve en général dans la bouche des pré-ados,-eux memes panurgiens le plus souvent, guere au delà.
j'en attendais pas moins de toi...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2006)

Sinon, les enfants,le poisson rouge, ça va?


----------



## reineman (20 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Très très vaste sujet&#8230; même s'il est fondamental.
> 
> Disons, pour faire simple que les raisons qui font que je relis régulièrement Pascal, Rousseau, Céline, Valéry, Racine, Baudelaire, Proust, La Fontaine, Chateaubriand, Flaubert, Pierre Michon, etc&#8230; sont aussi celles qui font que je n'ai pas de plaisir à relire Houellebecq.




un style pour moi c'est une empreinte digitale littéraire, une poétique propre à chaque écrivain pour exprimer son imaginaire.Je pense pas que houellebecq en soit dénué.
apres..tout ça est affaire de gout.


----------



## samoussa (20 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> C'est une maniere d'avouer le contraire de ce que tu avances.
> -C'est d'un esprit retors et faible, vaniteux ou stupide, que de dire a quelqu'un, je pense que tout ce que tu dis est faux, aussi donc m'en tairais-je. Cette récrimination contre le 'on collectif' est une imbécilité qu'on trouve en général dans la bouche des pré-ados,-eux memes panurgiens le plus souvent, guere au delà.
> j'en attendais pas moins de toi...


je n'ai pas dit que ce que tu racontais étais faux, mais que tu ne connaissais visiblement pas le sujet abordé, ce qui est radicalement différent. De ce fait, je ne peux pas parler avec toi, et surtout, je ne suis pas là pour te donner un cours particulier. je n'en ai ni le temps, ni l'envie. Cela dit, ton agressivité porte en elle les stigmates d'un complexe plus profond me semble t-il. Il y a des gens comme ça, qui aimerais tout savoir, sur tout! Avancer pareillement des idées sur les ordinateurs apple, les legendes auvergnates, bob dylan, les films avec john wayne (et j'en tiens certains pour d'authentiques chef d'oeuvres )la saucisse de Toulouse et que sais-je encore...
Moi par exemple, je ne connais rien de la civilisation anglaise pre-normande, des nano technologies, de la fabrication du munster, de l'esperance de vie des fourmis ou des cachalots... Je m'en porte très bien du reste et ne me sens pas d'humeur à la ramener face à un type dont c'est le dada (les cachalots). 
Alors bien sûr tu prends des airs d'asticot universitaire dont la dialectique n'est pas sans rappeler les plus belles heures de la philosophie kronembouro-heinekenienne des supporters du psg un soir de coupe, mais c'est rien que du flan...avec l'age ça passera va.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2006)

De visu, ce serait vite fait...
Celui qui a le plus de répartie claque le beignet de l'autre. Comme ça on est pas emmerdé.
Sur un forum, à huit heures d'intervalles, on a le temps de concocter des réponses over-incisives qu'on va mettre 15 minutes à rédiger, et si les deux protagonistes sont aussi têtus l'un que l'autre, ça peut durer, durer...
mais durer...

Sinon il y a ça.
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=46837
Ou il n'y a pas que des conneries. 

(voilà, c'était le message à caractère éducatif du Bobby, dégustez c'est tellement rare.  )


----------



## reineman (20 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas dit que ce que tu racontais étais faux, mais que tu ne connaissais visiblement pas le sujet abordé, ce qui est radicalement différent. De ce fait, je ne peux pas parler avec toi, et surtout, je ne suis pas là pour te donner un cours particulier. je n'en ai ni le temps, ni l'envie. Cela dit, ton agressivité porte en elle les stigmates d'un complexe plus profond me semble t-il. .



moué..je suis décu...je vois toujours pas en quoi c'est faux ou n'importe quoi( c'est deux notions tres différentes t'as raison)..ce que je raconte...pour le reste, c'est de la bouillie verbale...imbuvable...
bref...t'as du mal toi..


----------



## reineman (20 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> De visu, ce serait vite fait...
> Celui qui a le plus de répartie claque le beignet de l'autre. Comme ça on est pas emmerdé.
> Sur un forum, à huit heures d'intervalles, on a le temps de concocter des réponses over-incisives qu'on va mettre 15 minutes à rédiger, et si les deux protagonistes sont aussi têtus l'un que l'autre, ça peut durer, durer...
> mais durer...
> ...



il s'agit pas de ça mais bon...un mec qui me parle de dylan et qui vient ensuite remettre l'intégrité littéraire de Houellebcq , ça me fait rire...c'est un peu comme si on se permettait de critiquer brando en alléguant bernard menez...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'un esprit retors et faible, vaniteux ou stupide, que de dire a quelqu'un : "Je pense que tout ce que tu dis est faux", aussi donc m'en tairai-je.



Y'a pas à dire, il a de bons moments.


----------



## samoussa (20 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moué..je suis décu...je vois toujours pas en quoi c'est faux ou n'importe quoi( c'est deux notions tres différentes t'as raison)..ce que je raconte...pour le reste, c'est de la bouillie verbale...imbuvable...
> bref...t'as du mal toi..


Hihihi c'est de plus en plus mauvais, remarque, vu ce que tu lis... (arrête les 3 points, on dirait céline)


----------



## samoussa (20 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> De visu, ce serait vite fait...
> Celui qui a le plus de répartie claque le beignet de l'autre. Comme ça on est pas emmerdé.
> Sur un forum, à huit heures d'intervalles, on a le temps de concocter des réponses over-incisives qu'on va mettre 15 minutes à rédiger, et si les deux protagonistes sont aussi têtus l'un que l'autre, ça peut durer, durer...
> mais durer...
> ...


ouais, mais c'est tellement bon


----------



## reineman (20 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ... (arrête les 3 points, on dirait céline)


j'trouve ça magnifique...tout le bonhomme est là...qui mange son chapeau
bref bref...
- ça m'a tout l'air d'etre un prix nobel celui la...


----------



## samoussa (20 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'trouve ça magnifique...tout le bonhomme est là...qui mange son chapeau
> bref bref...
> - ça m'a tout l'air d'etre un prix nobel celui la...


Arrête, je me pisse dessus...


----------



## reineman (20 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, je me pisse dessus...



ouais..tu te compisses et te conchies allégremment depuis plusieurs pages de thread...inutile de nous détailler tes cacas...on avait compris.


----------



## samoussa (20 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ouais..tu te compisses et te conchies allégremment depuis plusieurs pages de thread...inutile de nous détailler tes cacas...on avait compris.


Tu deviens enfin vulgaire, c'est tellement toi, et puis ce "on" encore une fois...j'adore
en fait c'etait pas rennesman avant ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Vous n'avez pas bientôt fini les deux comiques ? Il me semble que vous avez largement dépassé le seuil où il devient souhaitable de régler ses différents par MP. Merci de fermer la porte en sortant.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

Clac !


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'avez pas bientôt fini les deux comiques ? Il me semble que vous avez largement dépassé le seuil où il devient souhaitable de régler ses différents par MP. Merci de fermer la porte en sortant.


Tu vas voir...

Je le dis depuis deux heures, tout le monde s'en fout, mais maintenant que c'est le doc qui le dit je suis sûr qu'ils vont écouter...
C'est dégueulasse.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Clac !



J'ai dit fermer, pas claquer. Couillon.


----------



## reineman (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit fermer, pas claquer. Couillon.



je ne recois mes ordres que de sonnyboy!...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> je ne recois mes ordres que de sonnyboy!...


heureusement que t'as pas glissé un smiley dans celle-là


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> je ne recois mes ordres que de sonnyboy!...



Il m'a donné son pouvoir pour la soirée, alors file. Et que je ne t'y reprenne plus !


----------



## samoussa (21 Janvier 2006)

Menfin, ça change rien au fait que je peux plus voir P.Sollers en peinture


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Menfin, ça change rien au fait que je peux plus voir P.Sollers en peinture



Si ça peut te rassurer, ça ne change rien au fait qu'on s'en tape.


----------



## samoussa (21 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si ça peut te rassurer, ça ne change rien au fait qu'on s'en tape.


Y'a pas à dire je me sens mieux, et pis j'vois que t'as rien de mieux à faire.   D'un autre coté si on commence à comptabiliser les posts dont tout le monde se tape, on va vite se faire ch..er grave ici bas.


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Janvier 2006)

ah philippe sollers .. ces livres sont " des colliers de chien incrustés de diamants ( les citations)"


----------

